# I know it's not much to go on, but



## Yimbo (Mar 12, 2021)

My friend found this bottle bottom section in a small creek and hope someone might recognize the bottle from these pictures and maybe have pictures of a whole one.
1st pic I assume is the front and says "oldrye" (the O is missing) at the bottom of a bead outlined panel.
2nd shows the bottom with a shallow round pontil.
3rd shows the shape of the bottle from the bottom, seams are at the sides.
4th, 5th show the back with a circular bead outlined panel with the small letters "PI" and possibly part of another letter at the lower left inside the circular bead. Thanks for your help. Would love to see pictures of a whole bottle. Pretty sure it's a flask.


----------



## Skadman4 (Mar 12, 2021)

Yimbo said:


> My friend found this bottle bottom section in a small creek and hope someone might recognize the bottle from these pictures and maybe have pictures of a whole one.
> 1st pic I assume is the front and says "oldrye" (the O is missing) at the bottom of a bead outlined panel.
> 2nd shows the bottom with a shallow round pontil.
> 3rd shows the shape of the bottle from the bottom, seams are at the sides.
> 4th, 5th show the back with a circular bead outlined panel with the small letters "PI" and possibly part of another letter at the lower left inside the circular bead. Thanks for your help. Would love to see pictures of a whole bottle. Pretty sure it's a flask.


Just a shot in the dark, I was looking up a few of my liquor and whiskeys and I came across this one. The color of the photos is stunning, and this was as close to the information as I could get. 


Original Civil War Double Eagle Quart Flask - Aqua Blue. Made by Geo. A. Berry & Co. near Pittsburgh, PA. Geo. A. Berry & Co. embossed on one side under the eagle.








Sent from my SM-N981U using Tapatalk


----------



## hemihampton (Mar 12, 2021)

I've got a Clasped hands Flask that say's Old Rye near Bottom & I'm pretty sure I've seen Pikes Peak Flask with old Rye near Bottom, May be other Flask with the Old Rye, I think that Old Rye was Popular back then. Don't look Pontiled, looks to be about 1870's. Hope that helps? LEON.


----------



## hemihampton (Mar 12, 2021)

P.S. The PI is probably Pittsburgh as alot of these flask were made by many different glass company's in Pittsburgh. LEON.


----------



## Skadman4 (Mar 12, 2021)

hemihampton said:


> I've got a Clasped hands Flask that say's Old Rye near Bottom & I'm pretty sure I've seen Pikes Peak Flask with old Rye near Bottom, May be other Flask with the Old Rye, I think that Old Rye was Popular back then. Don't look Pontiled, looks to be about 1870's. Hope that helps? LEON.


Little light reading in my research on the never ending soda bottle mountain I was taking a break from. I am still trying to get that Hiryam Walker embossed flask in a Bootlegged smugglers bottle or on the legal end of the time. Rye is what got me looking at that book. 

Sent from my SM-N981U using Tapatalk


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Mar 13, 2021)

Yimbo said:


> My friend found this bottle bottom section in a small creek and hope someone might recognize the bottle from these pictures and maybe have pictures of a whole one.
> 1st pic I assume is the front and says "oldrye" (the O is missing) at the bottom of a bead outlined panel.
> 2nd shows the bottom with a shallow round pontil.
> 3rd shows the shape of the bottle from the bottom, seams are at the sides.
> 4th, 5th show the back with a circular bead outlined panel with the small letters "PI" and possibly part of another letter at the lower left inside the circular bead. Thanks for your help. Would love to see pictures of a whole bottle. Pretty sure it's a flask.


Most likely came down river. How far who knows. Doesn't look too knarly. Look up stream in the steep banks. See if anything is sticking out. Look for more pieces of glass it might lead you in the right direction. That's a good sign.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## sandchip (Mar 13, 2021)

Looks like a GXI-9, Pike's Peak/Eagle.


----------



## Yimbo (Mar 13, 2021)

Skadman4 said:


> Just a shot in the dark, I was looking up a few of my liquor and whiskeys and I came across this one. The color of the photos is stunning, and this was as close to the information as I could get.
> 
> 
> Original Civil War Double Eagle Quart Flask - Aqua Blue. Made by Geo. A. Berry & Co. near Pittsburgh, PA. Geo. A. Berry & Co. embossed on one side under the eagle.
> ...


Looks like the eagle and oval panel are on both sides of the flask, my pictures show a square or rectangular panel on one side and a oval I'm guessing on the other. Thanks for the research and the pictures. Probably never know what it was if the "oldrye" and the oval panel are pretty common. Thanks again


----------



## Yimbo (Mar 13, 2021)

sandchip said:


> Looks like a GXI-9, Pike's Peak/Eagle.


What does the GXI-9 represent?


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Mar 13, 2021)

Yimbo said:


> What does the GXI-9 represent?


That is a number given to historical flasks.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


			The McKearin Historical Flask Groups | Peachridge Glass


----------



## sandchip (Mar 13, 2021)

Yimbo said:


> What does the GXI-9 represent?


----------



## Skadman4 (Mar 13, 2021)

sandchip said:


> View attachment 221195View attachment 221196View attachment 221197View attachment 221198


So it's a "Red book" for just those type bottles? Neat

Sent from my SM-N981U using Tapatalk


----------



## sandchip (Mar 13, 2021)

Skadman4 said:


> So it's a "Red book" for just those type bottles? Neat
> 
> Sent from my SM-N981U using Tapatalk



I got mine from the late Carl Sturm at the Orlando show long ago.  He told me it had an ink spill on it and let me have it for ten bucks.  What a great bargain it turned out to be.


----------



## hemihampton (Mar 13, 2021)

My oddball pale pastal seafoam Green Pikes Peak Quart has the Hunter Shooting Deer on the back. Much tougher then the Eagle backed version, is that one in that Book? I'd assume so? LEON.


----------



## Skadman4 (Mar 13, 2021)

sandchip said:


> I got mine from the late Carl Sturm at the Orlando show long ago. He told me it had an ink spill on it and let me have it for ten bucks. What a great bargain it turned out to be.
> 
> View attachment 221199View attachment 221200View attachment 221201


You got a golden ticket deal on that for sure. I've bought other references for more and they are taped, dog eared, and may or may not smell funny.... 

Sent from my SM-N981U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jake2150 (Mar 14, 2021)

sandchip said:


> Looks like a GXI-9, Pike's Peak/Eagle.


Question: what is the resource that lists the prefix to flasks? In this case GXI-9. Thanks


----------



## Jake2150 (Mar 14, 2021)

Jake2150 said:


> Question: what is the resource that lists the prefix to flasks? In this case GXI-9. Thanks


Shoot, I didn’t look and see the question had been asked


----------



## sandchip (Mar 14, 2021)

hemihampton said:


> My oddball pale pastal seafoam Green Pikes Peak Quart has the Hunter Shooting Deer on the back. Much tougher then the Eagle backed version, is that one in that Book? I'd assume so? LEON.



If you could post some pictures, I'll be glad to try to find it.


----------



## Yimbo (Mar 14, 2021)

sandchip said:


> View attachment 221195View attachment 221196View attachment 221197View attachment 221198


That looks more like it. Rectangular vertical end panel with "OLDRYE"on one side and the oval or round panel with PITTSBURG PA on the other. Thanks for the help everyone, Yimbo


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Mar 14, 2021)

Jake2150 said:


> Shoot, I didn’t look and see the question had been asked


Been there buddy!
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------

